# On average, how long do Chi's live?



## Fern's Mummy

As it says on the tin  How long do Chi's live, on average?

I'm a new Chi owner (not a new dog owner) so I'm just learning. I've heard so many conflicting answers to this question ranging from 12 years up to 17 years?

What's the "norm?"

Thanks!


----------



## Rosiesmum

My little Honey didn't make it to her 10th birthday, we lost her to mitral valve disease which unfortunately is a problem within the breed...despite what some might tell you 

Obviously not all Chihuahuas die this young, but in the Uk it seems many do not enjoy the longevity they once did due to heart issues. 

Barbara x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

According to my vet who specializes in small dogs, chihuahuas have an average life span of early to mid teens. Since this is an average, there are chis that will live shorter or longer lives.

My first chi passed away at age 18. My second chi passed away at age 15. Both had health problems in the last years of their lives, but good medical care helped them to live comfortably and extend their lives. 

My sister has a senior chi that will be 16 years old this month and her chi has no health problems. One of my neighbors lost her chi at age 10 that died of congestive heart failure. One of my friends had a chi that passed away at age 13 from health problems.


----------



## Fern's Mummy

Thank you for this!


----------



## michele

My last Chi lived to 17,after having a heart murmur for about 10.He did very well Bless him


----------



## Brodysmom

Not sure of the average lifespan, but Brody's dad was SIXTEEN!! Crazy! When we went look at his litter, this dog was sitting on the couch and I was petting him and then noticed he had grey on his muzzle and the tops of his paws. But looked great otherwise. Then the lady with the litter leans over and says, "Oh yeah! Thats the dad of the babies!" OH my gosh! I about fell over. Brody's dad was an old grandpa. ha ha.


----------



## jazzman

Poco was 14 when he passed.
Some friends had a girl who saw 17.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Brodysmom said:


> Not sure of the average lifespan, but Brody's dad was SIXTEEN!! Crazy! When we went look at his litter, this dog was sitting on the couch and I was petting him and then noticed he had grey on his muzzle and the tops of his paws. But looked great otherwise. Then the lady with the litter leans over and says, "Oh yeah! Thats the dad of the babies!" OH my gosh! I about fell over. Brody's dad was an old grandpa. ha ha.


OMG...that's so funny that Broday's dad is an old man and still can get it on.....


----------



## Brodysmom

N*T*M*4U said:


> OMG...that's so funny that Broday's dad is an old man and still can get it on.....


I know!!! It's really kind of disturbing in a way!! HA!


----------



## unchienne

Poppet was anywhere from 15-18 when he passed. I don't know exactly how old since he was a shelter baby. He did have heavy greying of his muzzle and eyes as well as loss of "padding/flesh" around his head area as he got older.

He developed AIHA and died of organ failure caused by severe anemia. I miss him every single day.


----------



## Rochelle

I know you miss your boy hon.
I have a friend with a 23 year old chi. The woman smokes cigarettes around her chi and feeds it horrible food, but that little chi is going strong. One of the reasons I chose this breed is because of the fact they can live quite a long time. They are a hardy little breed.


----------



## KayC

My first chi "Rusty" lived to be 22+ years. He was healthy till the end. He ate crappy food and table scraps.


----------



## Pookypeds

My Max will be 15 years old this coming November! So far he's pretty healthy!


----------



## Rosiesmum

I am loving hearing about the long lived Chihuahuas though it makes me feel sad that my beautiful Honey didn't have a long life bless her. She was very much loved though when with us and we have some lovely memories 

Does anyone in the UK have a Chihuahua that has lived well into their teens?

Barbara x


----------



## michele

My chi lived to just over 17,he cost me £45 about 24 years ago,got him from a mad women who lived in Wembley, she washed all the dogs in Jayes fluid and she kept all the dogs in a garage ,she rescued him from gypsies.He was ugly,but i felt so sorry for him,he turned into a beautiful swan.
Michele


----------



## Rosiesmum

michele said:


> My chi lived to just over 17,he cost me £45 about 24 years ago,got him from a mad women who lived in Wembley, she washed all the dogs in Jayes fluid and she kept all the dogs in a garage ,she rescued him from gypsies.He was ugly,but i felt so sorry for him,he turned into a beautiful swan.
> Michele



That's brilliant...I now know where to get my next Chihuahua from!!!

I think Chihuahuas seem to have been healthier years ago? But Jays fluid, poor lad, I expect he got a lovely bath as soon as you got him home 

Barbara x


----------



## Fern's Mummy

Yay for the long living Chi's 

However, I'm sorry for those who have lost their beloved babies


----------



## michele

Rosiesmum said:


> That's brilliant...I now know where to get my next Chihuahua from!!!
> 
> I think Chihuahuas seem to have been healthier years ago? But Jays fluid, poor lad, I expect he got a lovely bath as soon as you got him home
> 
> Barbara x


 He had the smell for weeks even after the bathing,she also fed them on "Lights " think that was the throat and lungs of an animal !!! No kibble in those days only one food i can remember Spillers i think it was.
michele


----------



## Rosiesmum

michele said:


> He had the smell for weeks even after the bathing,she also fed them on "Lights " think that was the throat and lungs of an animal !!! No kibble in those days only one food i can remember Spillers i think it was.
> michele


Bless him, still it didn't seem to do him much harm in the long term....But I bet he was pleased to find himself with you and your family 

Can you remember Minced Morsels? It was a "complete" semi moist food that looked like, well as you might imagine, mince! It came in plastic bags inside a box.
Showing my age now 

I wouldn't feed it now, but our little dog at the time Lassie (bless) thrived on it and lived to be 14 ish 

Barbara x 

Barbara x


----------



## michele

Oh god yes,think i fed them on that as well.Don't HI LIFE still make something like that ?
As you say,didn't do them any harm at all,there's so much on the market now,but i think lots can do them more harm these days,like people .There's so much IBS- Allegies-Hay fever etc
My parents never suffered from the things you get today.


----------



## Rosiesmum

michele said:


> Oh god yes,think i fed them on that as well.Don't HI LIFE still make something like that ?
> As you say,didn't do them any harm at all,there's so much on the market now,but i think lots can do them more harm these days,like people .There's so much IBS- Allegies-Hay fever etc
> My parents never suffered from the things you get today.


Yes, I think you can still get High Life?

Can you remember the small tubes, about the size of a Smartie tube that you could buy that had really small doggy choc buttons? Haven't seen those for years 

We had a well thumbed copy of Shirleys Dog Book and that was our bible in those days!!!

Dogs hardly ever needed a vet, unlike now when we have so many with iffy tums, skin, heart probs, etc. etc.
It was rare to see overweight dogs too.

Those were the days 

Barbara x


----------



## michele

Oh i still have a shirleys dog book .It was my bible can't throw it away.When i was young our dog used to go out wondering on it's own,into the park,come back when it was ready,and bark to be let in.Never ill,don't think we ever took her to the vets either,she would sit outside peoples window and they would feed her god knows what.She was huge.Maybe we should write a book " We remember "


----------

